# Anyone compete at the USA-NKF nationals?



## Grenadier (Jul 15, 2007)

Just checking to see how y'all did this weekend?  

Our school only sent 5, but we managed to snag four silver medals (1 kumite, two kobudo, one kata), and two bronze (1 kata, 1 kumite).  

I'm proud of those folks who went, and hope that next year, we'll have a larger representation.


----------

